

Call forwarding service with phone menu? - j8hn

I&#x27;m looking for a service where callers would be greeted by a phone menu that would then forward to different phone numbers.<p>For example the caller would hear the following &quot;For business A press #1, for business B press #2&quot; etc.  The call would then be forwarded depending on the option the caller selects.
======
bazzargh
The name for that feature is 'IVR' (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_voice_response](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_voice_response)).
If you google 'ivr answering service' you'll find several companies offering
this.

